
Congressional doctor expects 70M to 150M people in US will contract coronavirus - TuringNYC
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/live-blog/coronavirus-updates-live-u-s-cases-top-1-000-spread-n1155241/ncrd1155806#liveBlogHeader
======
TuringNYC
From the article: >>> The attending physician of Congress and the Supreme
Court, Brian Monahan, briefed Senate staff on Tuesday afternoon in a closed-
door meeting and said that he expects 70 million to 150 million people in the
U.S. will contract the coronavirus, two sources tell NBC News.

Do the math. Take whatever your estimated fatality rate is -- 0.1%, 1%, 2% --
and multiply that by the lower/upper of (70MM, 150MM) and you get a very scary
number _regardless of your assumptions_

